# Has anyone tried valerian root?



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Does it help any with anxiety or sleeping problems?


----------



## clovereater (May 9, 2008)

yeah i've tried it and it was useless for anxiety. it did make me sleepy though so might help if you have insomnia.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Valerian root didn't help reduce my anxiety, but it seemed to help me fall asleep. It's worth a try, but warning it smells bad! At least valerian root isn't the worst smelling thing; Durian fruit smells even worse! :]


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks, it actually has no effect on me what's so ever.. doesn't even make me tired :|


----------



## Misguided G h o s t s (Aug 23, 2010)

the first time i tried it when i was home it seemed to work, however i don't know if it will have the same effect again or if it will work in a social situation..


----------



## Dorian (Jul 8, 2010)

I take valerian root everynight before bed. It helps me sleep pretty good. I have taken it for anxiety and it was better than nothing, but I'd have to take an absurd amount to do any real good, and Id prob be sick from it before I felt good enough to stand up and give a speech.


----------



## burn the masons (Aug 27, 2010)

is that the same as kava?


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

burn the masons said:


> is that the same as kava?


Kava is supposedly stronger than valerian but I haven't moticed the difference. I took some Kava and didn't really notice anything. Only took a little valerian. I am slowly trying them out because I don't want to take too much or mix it with supplements it might clash with. Valerian root does stink. Don't keep it near your bed at night.:b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

It did nothing for me but smell really really bad. Even had to wash my hands after handling the stuff.


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

I was kinda curious about this, i might go out and buy some this week.. maybe it might have more effect on me since i've never been on any type of medication or anything? I don't really care about the smell or taste.


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Didn't notice any decrease in anxiety or better sleep. Still have half the bottle at home had it for a number of years.


----------



## Christine Patschull (Sep 21, 2010)

*Valeria against anxiety*

I made very good experiences with* valeria against anxiety*. 
It's very good against unrest, stress and nerviousness. It's even prescriped as nutrition against severe sicknesses as 'anxiety psychosis'. Then, you take it not only at night or during the evening, but each time nervousness hinders you.:mum It's nearly for free, and for the taste you simply drown some sugar in it.
kava kave is something I can't get here. Is it also good?


----------

